# Other Pets > Birds >  Wife looking for new bird

## MSG-KB

Well my wife is looking for her bird now. She has her Cockatiel "Luna" and very happy and the bird is a blast. We have had a Quaker Parrot about 15 yrs ago I hand feed it but it just did not like me. 

My wife has always wanted a Gray or Cockatoo but she has also been looking at the Conure breeds but I am unsure if they could use the cage and it is taking up my living room now LOL and I almost got a Eclectus spent hours with it and it was full grown and was sweet in Montana about 15 yrs ago before the Quaker and I know there are different types of each Gray or Cockatoo. 

We are used to a mess on the floor with birds we have had many over the years with our kids and Liz has had many little ones before Cockatiel's, Quaker, Parakeets, Finchs, Liz had not sure what types Conures.

But she had Med larger birds when she was a kid in FL. and we now have a parrot cage we got all most brand new for next to nothing we where so lucky and these people where so nice. We read alot and she knows about birds more than I. But looking for one the will bond with the family more than just one person, I know that some bound to one person only I have read and been told and I am hoping we all can enjoy it. But also will fit into new cage.

We have 1 Little dog, 1 inside cat, 2 outside/inside cats, 5 Snakes, 1 Cockatiel, we own our home. 2 Lizards.

Luna goes back and forth to living room to bedroom for bed.

Well this is what we have and our pets, any thoughts? and also any good places for birds, we live in Tumwater, wa.

Thank For Looking and any help or input.

----------


## Wapadi

We had the pleasure of sharing our life with an umbrella cockatoo named Stormy for 16 years and loved him like a family member!!  If we ever got another bird it would most definately be a cockatoo, probably not an umbrella but we have looked really hard at the little Goffins.

----------


## Coleslaw007

The only parrot I've ever owned was a dusky headed conure and he was amazing. Conures in general are really neat little birds, they've got more of the perks of a parrot but in a much smaller package so they can't actually hurt you like some of the larger parrots and need less space. I've heard (and observed a bit) that sun and green cheek conures can be more loud and bratty, if you could find the dusky headed ones they're usually quieter and sweeter.

----------


## DellaF

Just lost my quaker. Trying to talk my hubby into a Senegal or Red-bellied.

----------


## Vasiliki

I've been in love with Conures for years. Pineapple Conures and Maroon Bellied Conures are my absolute favorites. I used to breed Lovebirds for years, which are great little pets too. But if I had to choose, it would be a conure. They happily come out and interact with people, but they aren't as high demand as a Grey. But, obviously, they are very social little guys. 

Every conure I've met has been just a doll. Little feathered clowns. Cockatoos are after my heart as well, but their cage size requirements can be a little daunting. But, they are fantastic as well.

If I had a job that allowed me more home time, I would get another bird in a heartbeat.

----------


## TerrieL

I have an african Grey, Boomer, who has a huge vocab.   I really have to be careful what I say around him because he picks up new words and phrases very quickly.   He is very intelligent too.   I train sport and police dogs,  boomer shouts out commands to them all the time.   When one is barking he will tell them by name, to hush.    He was singing Old McDonald the other morning my male shepherd , Tres, started to bark near Boomer's cage, Boomer stopped singing long enough to shout out "Tres, Hush" then started singing again.   I guess he hears me say the pharse to the dogs quite often.    The whole family has to spend equal time with a grey because sometimes they can get bonded to one person and only want to interact with that person.   But if you are wanting an intelligent talking bird, I say go grey.

----------


## 4Ballz

love conures, always fun little smart guys.

----------


## Pyrate81

Some thoughts on what I know/experienced:

Conures are nice, friendly, and are good size.  Played with a couple of Conures which were coworker's pets when I worked at Petco. 

African Greys are cool, neat, and smart and awesomely smart.  Watched one open a door once to get into the manager's office.   But they *[can]* get attached to one person so her bird could turn into your pet.   

McCaws  look awesome, not sure about temperament but seem friendly in pet stores.  Big bonus in my book cause they get used in movies about animals and pirates.  :Very Happy: 

Personal favorite:  Sulfur Crested Cockatoo.  White bird with a yellow 'fan' on top; stands about 1 1/2 to 2 feet tall.  When I worked at Petco, one came in the store as a baby and I instantly fell in love with it.  Used to walk around with it on my shoulder and customers would come and pet it.  If I had the $3k at the time for cage, bird, and accessories it would have come home with me.  But then I might not be the reptile/fish fan I am today.  

Hope that helps.

----------


## satomi325

I've had a great experience with an Sulfur Crested Cockatoo.
She is a very sweet girl who loves to get head , neck, and under the wing scratches. She'll start grooming your head if you're still enough.
She's not bonded to a specific person and will ask anybody for some love. She's not very talkative, but will cry out for attention once in a while.

My boyfriend had an Umbrella Cockatoo a few years ago.
His mother breeds Yorkshire Terriers. The bird thought he was a Yorkie and would run on the floor barking with the pack. 
A very interesting bird.

----------

MSG-KB (08-02-2012)

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I always liked parrots, but the noise factor has been an obstacle since I've been interested in getting one. After some research I started looking at toucans and toucanets, and they seem to be very friendly and trainable, they don't have an ability to speak though (if that's something you're going for). They don't have the "good morning" screams and I've heard nothing but good things about their personality. When I can I'll probably get an ivory billed aracari, or a pied crow (crows are my all time favorite birds  :Very Happy:  )

----------

_Anatopism_ (08-02-2012)

----------


## Anatopism

> I always liked parrots, but the noise factor has been an obstacle since I've been interested in getting one. After some research I started looking at toucans and toucanets, and they seem to be very friendly and trainable, they don't have an ability to speak though (if that's something you're going for). They don't have the "good morning" screams and I've heard nothing but good things about their personality. When I can I'll probably get an ivory billed aracari, or a pied crow (crows are my all time favorite birds  )


I would LOVE to have a Pied Crow.. and I don't know why I don't, tbh. I put all this money into snakes... and now that I look at Pied Crow prices, they don't seem nearly as much as they used to! haha. I've looked into Toucans as well, but I'm leary of the mess. Gorgeous animals though.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I always liked parrots, but the noise factor has been an obstacle since I've been interested in getting one. After some research I started looking at toucans and toucanets, and they seem to be very friendly and trainable, they don't have an ability to speak though (if that's something you're going for). They don't have the "good morning" screams and I've heard nothing but good things about their personality. When I can I'll probably get an ivory billed aracari, or a pied crow (crows are my all time favorite birds  )


I've always wanted a crow. I rehabilitated an abandoned baby boat-tailed grackle years ago when I was maybe 12-13. He was the coolest thing ever. He was so smart and he loved me, I could do anything I wanted with him. He hated everyone else though, he'd throw anything he could pick up at Pookie if she went into my room, with great accuracy too. Didn't want to encourage him to be too people-friendly for when I let him go, plus it was pretty hilarious. I let him go at a local park when he was old enough and saw him several times after. Black birds are awesome! 
These are boat-tailed grackles:
http://cdn.backyardchickens.com/c/ce...kle_sim_1.jpeg

Lorikeets are another really awesome bird, they can learn to talk and they have a cool, almost haunting voice. Their tongues are crazy too, they look almost like flowers. They also look like something a child colored with magic markers, bright colored patches all over, they almost look fake. I've never owned one but we used to go play with one a local nursery had and he was the coolest thing ever.
http://i40.tinypic.com/73gsjm.jpg 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_bjo9x6edqt...rikeet_2sf.jpg

----------

MSG-KB (08-02-2012)

----------


## Pyrate81

@Valentine Pirate and Anatopism:  

Are Toucans expensive where you are?  There was one at a pet store near me that was priced at $18k.  Was never bought so it became a store pet and eventually went home with one of the managers when it hit like 20 yrs old or something.  

Totally cool bird, I used to interact with it through the cage bars and it seemed to like me and they did give it it's own free time out of the cage.  Although, they were weary of it being out during high volume times cause they apparently can get very territorial and those beaks hurt.

----------

MSG-KB (08-02-2012)

----------


## Anatopism

> @Valentine Pirate and Anatopism:  
> 
> Are Toucans expensive where you are?  There was one at a pet store near me that was priced at $18k.  Was never bought so it became a store pet and eventually went home with one of the managers when it hit like 20 yrs old or something.  
> 
> Totally cool bird, I used to interact with it through the cage bars and it seemed to like me and they did give it it's own free time out of the cage.  Although, they were weary of it being out during high volume times cause they apparently can get very territorial and those beaks hurt.


I haven't ever seen any locally, I only found out about keeping toucans as pets from a magazine... maybe Bird Talk?

----------


## Jabberwocky Dragons

Kookaburras are really neat birds.  Have you given them any thought?  They have the perfect diet for ball python keeper too.

----------

MSG-KB (09-05-2012)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

I've owned quite a few birds over the years and fostered even more. I volunteered for Florida Parrot Rescue for a few years and was exposed to many types of birds. 

Bond with more than one person??... that, generally speaking, rules out a handful of birds.... Large Macaws and Cockatoo's.

I have a few personal favorites that may work for you (choices based differently if you have young kids):

Mini- Macaws... Severe, Illigers (most pretty) and Hahn's. They are sweethearts, but if you want a talker, look elsewhere. My Illiger's would call the dog and said a few phrases just as my Severe did, but they don't develop an extensive vocabulary. Beautiful buggers! Good with kids- even with a nip, you're probably just breaking the skin. Great for adults!!

Amazons- These are my specialty. I have a Blue Front that is 3yo, speaks very well and has a large vocabulary. I also have a Yellow Nape who is 16yo. He will talk your ear off. I just went on vacation for a week and boarded him at my local shop. They had a blast with him. They said he was funny and talked up a storm. I fostered mostly all Amazons when I was with the rescue. They were all given up around puberty... it happens- 6-12yo Amazons just get nasty. One day they're your best friend and all of a sudden they're like a lion!! Most all make it through with patience, but Amazons are very well known for their volatile temperment. They will let you know when they want to play and when they don't. Just listen to their body signals and you'll be fine. They all love showers!! I have a perch built into my shower and take my boys in fairly often. Not so great for young kids- my Yellow Nape will cut you to the bone. My Blue Front could easily give you a few stitches. I've experienced neither with them, but I read them very well, and know when to leave them alone.

I never personally cared for smaller birds like conures. They can be screamers... Suns, Jenandy's and Nanday's all!! They aren't that great of talkers compared to Amazons either. Good for a family if you can stand the screaming  :Smile: 

Macaws and Cockatoo's tend to pick one member of the family as their "mate". Watch out if you are not selected!! For your bonding issue, I would leave these birds out of your selection, because they will pick a favorite eventually.

A Grey is a good choice. They are real clumsy for a few years and don't start talking as early as Amazons, but are most well known for their excellent vocabulary as they grow older... 3-4 years. Grey's also create the most dander of any breed of birds, so be prepared to sweep, vacuum or mop a lot around their cage. They don't particularly like showers and this is part of the problem.

They all have their place in a proper home. You have to select the one that fits your needs the best. I vote African Grey or Mini-macaw.... any variety, but Severe, Illigers, Hahns- in that order personally.

----------

MSG-KB (09-19-2012)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Severe Macaw- yes... eating a nuclear hot chicken wing, and trying to get me to leave him alone under my blanket!!



Yellow Nape- same with him...


Three of us at an Art Festival in Gainesville... outside all day


My Blue Front after a shower...


The boys getting some rays...

----------

MSG-KB (09-19-2012)

----------


## jjmitchell

If she has always wanted a Grey or a Cockatoo... I would stick with that theory mostly....
My favorite cockatoo is Major Mitchells beautiful and intelligent very cuddly birds cockatoos are, but many have separation anxiety and require a lot of attention....

I have an congo grey right now great bird talks alot a bit stubborn at times which kinda fits as it is my wifes bird.... if you go grey get a Congo just my opinion 

The only other bird I would consider just based on your affection for African greys are Eclectus, they are great talkers (supposedly second behind greys) they are beautiful and affectionate (so affectionate that many people I have spoke to say their breeder eclectus parrots are as calm as hand feds not many birds you can say that about)

what ever you get good luck

----------

MSG-KB (09-19-2012)

----------


## KornSnake

Conures are very very noisy for their size well the aratinga species are.  The pyrrhura species are somewhat quieter.  Does your wife work?  Cockatoos are love sponges and need A LOT OF ATTENTION or else they may develop bad habits (feather picking, screaming).  I would love to have a African Gray.  They are considered the smartest of the parrot species.  If you are looking for a big bird in a small package look into Caiques.  Their antics are absolutely adoarble not to mention they are pretty too.  Someone mentioned a Senegal.  I raised these for years.  They are awesome little birds and make hardly any noise at all.  You listed many breeds in the poll and it would be impossible for me to choose.  Good luck making your decision   :Good Job:

----------


## DooLittle

I have met a few amazons that I liked.  We have a peach front conure.  Got her for my daughter, (Dad wanted nothing to do with her), and the bird has decided that she is Daddy's bird.  Kinda funny, actually.  She wants nothing to do with my daughter or myself.  And yes, she is very loud.  She knows what time my husband gets up in the morning, and starts screaming for him.  Vocabulary wise, she only has a handful of words, and a few noises she imitates.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

